

Steve Hodas Offers Recipe for Re-Invigorating Intrapreneurs  - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2014/05/14/steve-hodas-lean-startup-2013-talk-offers-roadmap-for-re-invigorating-intrapreneurs/

======
skmurphy
Hodas outlines an approach for enterprise or large organizations who want to
encourage innovation by partnering with startups and re-invigorating
intrapreneurs and internal change agents:

    
    
        define an API to share data;
        elicit support from change agents on the front lines;
        allow for a lot of experimentation;
        only pick winners based on results achieved after months of perseverance.
    

This forces you to create platforms for experimentation, it sends a strong
message you are committed to improvement based on results, and forces the
entrenched bureaucracy to defend on many fronts instead of attacking the
incoming executives new “anointed” solution.

